# New York Fusion Center Declares Liberty Groups Potential Threat



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The New York State Intelligence Center - a known Fusion Center with the stated purpose to, "collect, evaluate, analyze, and disseminate information and intelligence data regarding criminal and terrorist activity relevant to New York State" - issued a Counter Terrorism Bulletin last June identifying Oath Keepers in addition to other liberty related groups as "far-right extremist group and/or a threat to law enforcement."

Here is a portion of a statement released by Oath Keepers yesterday:

New York Fusion Center Declares Oath Keepers, Other Liberty Groups as 'Extremist Threats' | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Didn't some group in the Fed gov. decide the ex military personnel would be a threat?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm puttin my sticker on tomorrow. I try my best not to swear on here but **** them all.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Jeep. You can be my President now.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Lets roll with it. It scares me but if you think anout how Barry got in. We could get me in as well. I have no special interest groups. I want what happened 200 years ago to continue. I want to get Allen West, Ben Carson, Ted Cruz, Ollie North, Gen. Mattis and some more and get going


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Especially if we pretend you are a Marxist gay woman, the first human clone to learn satanism and corruption. You could beat hillary.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just make me your Secretary of the Interior. My very first decree will be to open a season on hippies - no tag no limit!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm thinking you got bigger problems than clueless, air heads and poo c's. They get torn up by their precious "wronged people!" The same ones that are going after you. They win the prize of "voted for my own stupid extinction" and are not going to be anybody's problem for long. I think there are many people who knew 40 years ago that insincerity, cheapness, idiocy, baseness were all wrong. All going to lead to worthlessness and they did?
It's not really "hippies" it's commies and parasites pretending to be liberal because that is the "idiot food of the day". Lemming food I should say. Because they are.
Muzzies? They are Satan powered and coming.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Make me the guy in charge of the b o m s!
Make-me-the-guy-in-charge-of-the-b a u m s! And liquor!

I believe the border has gone to the point where I would sterilize now, before the rad builds up and ya don't want to burn. It would slow down the invasion that has been and is going on right this minute too. But...we don't worry. No matter what the press says, you can be sure nothing is going to happen at obama's gateway for scuzlam. 24/7


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I'm thinking you got bigger problems than clueless, air heads and poo c's. They get torn up by their precious "wronged people!" The same ones that are going after you. They win the prize of "voted for my own stupid extinction" and are not going to be anybody's problem for long. I think there are many people who knew 40 years ago that insincerity, cheapness, idiocy, baseness were all wrong. All going to lead to worthlessness and they did?
> It's not really "hippies" it's commies and parasites pretending to be liberal because that is the "idiot food of the day". Lemming food I should say. Because they are.
> Muzzies? They are Satan powered and coming.


Hippies = Commies = parasites = Liberals = Progressives. The only difference is the smell.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Just make me your Secretary of the Interior. My very first decree will be to open a season on hippies - no tag no limit!
> 
> View attachment 6886


But hippie chicks with free ranging swingers, hairy pits, and smell like tabouli ....can be fun when you get them drunk. When she wakes up the next day tell her she ate pigs feet at the polish ******* bar and joined the NRA and GOA


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> But hippie chicks with free ranging swingers, hairy pits, and smell like tabouli ....can be fun when you get them drunk. When she wakes up the next day tell her she ate pigs feet at the polish ******* bar and joined the NRA and GOA


I am feral and savage and you just kilt muh Vienna behind that busy buns dead head girl thing....what are the fancy "SARS" letters for resistant gonnorhea?
We got rules about wild mares that include antibiotics and shock collars for awhile. You done made me think how the guys are gonna be and the ooo dang yuk on top of armadanggeddon...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> The New York State Intelligence Center - a known Fusion Center with the stated purpose to, "collect, evaluate, analyze, and disseminate information and intelligence data regarding criminal and terrorist activity relevant to New York State" - issued a Counter Terrorism Bulletin last June identifying Oath Keepers in addition to other liberty related groups as "far-right extremist group and/or a threat to law enforcement."
> 
> Here is a portion of a statement released by Oath Keepers yesterday:
> 
> New York Fusion Center Declares Oath Keepers, Other Liberty Groups as 'Extremist Threats' | The Daily Sheeple


Absolutely correct. The godless, socialist government and society of New York must be ever vigilant to stamp out morality and Christianity where ever it is found. People... gasp... may find out government is not the highest authority and then what would happen?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In case some are not up to speed on Fusion Centers...

"Fusion centers contribute to the Information Sharing Environment (ISE) through their role in receiving threat information from the federal government; analyzing that information in the context of their local environment; disseminating that information to local agencies; and gathering tips, leads, and suspicious activity reporting (SAR) from local agencies and the public. Fusion centers receive information from a variety of sources, including SAR from stakeholders within their jurisdictions, as well as federal information and intelligence. They analyze the information and develop relevant products to disseminate to their customers. These products assist homeland security partners at all levels of government to identify and address immediate and emerging threats."

National Network of Fusion Centers Fact Sheet | Homeland Security

This has nothing to do with hippies; this is about a government viewing those who hold allegiance to God and the freedoms with which He endowed us as a threat to their goals. The ultimate goal, of course, is tyranny.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> *This has nothing to do with hippies;* this is about a government viewing those who hold allegiance to God and the freedoms with which He endowed us as a threat to their goals. The ultimate goal, of course, is tyranny.


It always has something to do with Hippies™.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I declare the Fusion Centers a threat to liberty. I still haven't figured out what the hell they do other than serve as a giant whirlpool sucking down tax dollars in a vacuum of bureaucracy. The only functions I have seen them perform are done better by the RISS Centers which are private entities.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I hate hippies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I hate hippies.


I like hippie chicks, for the reasons stated by Mad Trapper. One must wash them, first.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Anyone who challenges their Commands and Rule is considered an enemy, just like our for-fathers were considered criminals by the English crown but they forged on to create a new nation.. nothing new!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> I like hippie chicks, for the reasons stated by Mad Trapper. One must wash them, first.


Kind of like fresh fish.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Denton said:


>


I mean really. This is just beyond sad.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Lets roll with it. It scares me but if you think anout how Barry got in. We could get me in as well. I have no special interest groups. I want what happened 200 years ago to continue. I want to get Allen West, Ben Carson, Ted Cruz, Ollie North, Gen. Mattis and some more and get going


All right we now have two write in (or right in) votes for Jeep.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Beep for Jeep


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

In all seriousness I would shit my drawers if I won. But my dedication to this crowd and more would not falter. Its game on. And I just washed my filthy tailgate and pasted my Oathkeeper sticker on it


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't use bumper stickers - they tell people a very tiny part of a person and most of them use the national news to define what they see on a bumper.

NRA life member - gun fanatic and dangerous
Oath keeper - right wing conservative - gun nut and dangerous
republican supporter - religious extremeist - dangerous


We do the same thing to others too:

Coexist - liberal hippy - stupid and a threat to freedom
Democrat supporter - liberal left winger - communist - dangerous and stupid
Save the whales - liberal tree hugging bunny lover - dangerous threat to our rights

The problem is that it is just one little part of who that person is. I believe in personal rights. That mean if someone wants to support Green peace then that is their right and they have to live with the consequences. I believe that people have a right to love whomever they like (of appropriate age) regardles of gender, race, creed, or color because as long as I allow them that right I can expect my rights to stay in effect too. I am for the first amendment - the right to think what you wish and to openly discuss topics regardless of their popularity. I believe that we all have a right to express ourselves in the manner in which we choose - so long as it does not endanger others rights. I believe the news media has the right to express their views and to report the facts of the news in an open and unbiased manner. I also believe that editorials should be plainly marked as such. I believe that any practice that brings people closer to what they view as a supreme being is a good thing. Actions taken against others in the name of religion are a breach of that right no matter what the religion. religion is meant to care for the soul and the laws of the land should be kept separate and serve to protect the rights and freedoms of each individual. This is all in the first amendment. I believe that I have the right and obligation to defend myself against any threat to my life, family and property. I believe that I have every right to own, carry and practice with the means to protect those things as well as the founding principles of our country and my state. This is what the second amendment is about. I believe I am the sole aurthority over my home and that when you are in my home you should be compelled to act according to my preferences. This is what the third amendment is about. I believe that my thoughts and what I write down about them, my financial position and how I manage it, my business and how I operate it are all private so long as it does not directly infringe on the rights of others. I believe that there must be an eminent threat of illegal action before my person, papers, property, and effects should be searched. That is the fourth amendment.

I believe in all the rights that the constitution calls out for the federal government to protect. When they break that trust to defend our sacred rights then they are a threat to our freedom, rights and our very lives.

I suppose my name just went on about twelve lists (again) with this post, but I am not a threat to the people of this country - as they have the same rights that I do. It is the unlawful acts by this country's government that I am a threat to, because I am a citizen patriot and I vote my conscience. Those in power that are attempting to dismantle the fabric of our country are the only ones that should feel threatened by me and my vote.

I don't speak for any group or take sides against other people because I believe in the rights and freedoms that are the foundation of this country. As for me, I will exercise my rights and freedoms with the liberty that was granted by my Maker and fight and die fighting tyrany from abroad or within, to keep those rights, freedoms and liberty for all the citizens of this country. That is my sacred oath.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Denton said:


>


Is this a joke or do they seriously use targets like this?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is not a joke, Tim. They were made for the DHS.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Something you guys need to learn about "democracy". It only works for you if you are in the majority! We learned that here the hard way - outnumbered by 40 million democracy means jack shit to us. So your vote means nothing if your country is full of sheeple and Mooselimbs. How do think he got voted in twice?


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Denton said:


> That is not a joke, Tim. They were made for the DHS.


I crawl in hole and hide if my government did that. Of course my hole would be fill of goodies. But still, that's dam scary. A child target? Pregnant woman? Words don't suffice!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

2Tim215 said:


> Is this a joke or do they seriously use targets like this?


They really have ordered and used targets like this. If I was in a position where the two outside targets were real people and it was in a public space I would probably shoot. The center target is a young person who is not yet a threat - I would draw and tell him to put the gun down. If his arms came forward to aim the gun, I would shoot.

On the other hand if I was in their home or on their property I would leave.

These targets serve to desensitize the person being trained so that they will be willing to shoot those who are considered by society to be defenseless or unlikely to be a threat.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

What would be the response if we used targets picturing folks labeled FBI, ATF, Val Jar, SWAT, AG, etc. I would like some of them. As far as the Fusion centers: A gun store clerk told me a cop friend of his ran his background check through the Atlanta Fusion center. He said the thickness of the folder on him was amazing -- credit card use, everything.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

This thread sure does feed into my belief that the upcoming election will be very dramatic.
Dramatic in such a way that 
- all of the new "refugees" from from south of the border, and 
- every leftist activist group, AND 
- the DNC's usage of the NSA, Google and Facebook 
will all make the Florida "hanging-chad-counting" in 2000 look like a govt 101 class for radicals.

just watch the emotions substantiate the violence and the politicians/media blame... us.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well apparently all it takes to be on a watch list these days is to be conservative. 
What kind of world do we live in when you express faith in God, expect government to be accountable and all it gets you is tagged as an extremist.
And they think conservatives crazy. They should take of the rose colored glasses and see themselves from a conservative perspective.
Might not be so quick to judge.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well that would be spectacular but I am not holding my breath


----------

